# Help Deciphering A Fault Code



## onutsguy (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey guys. About a week ago I did some major maintenence projects replacing worn out parts. I replaced my auxilliary air pump, the related tubing and valve, the full tie rod assembly, flywheel, clutch, tranny mounts, ets., etc..... :thumbup: 
So, while doing these projects over the period of a full weekend, I had the battery disconnected. Now, ever since hooking her back up, I keep having my Service Engine light come on. When I check the code with my Peake Research tool, it shows Table "OF" and fault code "69", which is "Control Unit Self-Test, RAM Faulty." 
What, in idiot terms, does this exactly mean, and how do I fix it?!?!? :dunno: I reset the code, and it comes back on after roughly 100 miles. :bawling: I've done this 7 or 8 times now. No other issues with the car, just the annoying SES light.....

Help,
Scott


----------



## onutsguy (Oct 3, 2003)

*No one has any idea's, huh?!?*

:dunno:


----------

